# Age of the hobbits



## SeverinR (Jan 2, 2013)

Age of the Hobbits: Judge Stops Release of Knockoff Movie | E! Online

This movie was a "D" budget movie.
I think the article says they lost the court battle, but since I rented it it must not have been blocked from release.

It is mildly entertaining, it does say in the description it is a story about the little people archiologists found at an excavation site.

Weak story line, poor dialog, nil special effects-to include a stab between the arm and body of the victim for the kill. 
Dialog included people walking up and introducing themselves to people that know them.
"Its me _______..." 

If any star in this ever becomes famous they will list this movie as their "porn past" movie.

I didn't find anything or value or interest in this movie. I rent the bad ones in hopes of getting a useable idea from the bad movie.


----------



## Reaver (Jan 2, 2013)

People will stop at nothing to cash in on the Tolkien money train.


----------



## SeverinR (Jan 3, 2013)

When I saw the story I linked to I thought they had lost the law suit, but they must have stopped them from releasing to theaters, but must not have stopped from video stores.
There is not even a trailer to show how bad this was.


----------



## Mindfire (Jan 4, 2013)

SeverinR said:


> There is not even a trailer to show how bad this was.



Ask and ye shall receive.


----------



## myrddin173 (Jan 4, 2013)

Watching the trailer I was like "this is... uhhh... inter- Oxygen Magnesium! Was that Christopher Judge?"  After a quick search on IMDb, where it has the title "Lord of the Elves" I found that is was "indeed" him.  (hehe anybody? Stargate Sg1 joke? :biggrin  My biggest question is how did they get _him_ to be in it?  From what I saw I was not impressed.


----------



## MadMadys (Jan 4, 2013)

Before I clicked the link I guess that this was by Asylum who have made a business model of ripping off properties and was not disappointed.  Their list of credits, for those who don't click the link, includes winners like _Snakes on a Train, The Da Vinci Treasure, The Day the Earth Stopped,_ and my personal favorite, giving us the sequel we all wanted, _Titanic II_.


----------

